# Popup message on opening Excel file



## msandi (Jun 30, 2004)

When I open a particular Excel file, I would like a message to popup that reminds me what I need to do before doing anything with the worksheets in this file.

I realize I can put a message on the first row and create a formula to copy it to the other sheets, but often I am at the bottom of the file and would miss that.

I used to program VBA for Access, so I thought there might be something I could do with On Load or On Open or something like that.

Any ideas?


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

if you want a static message, then this does the trick.....

Place this in the "Thisworkbook" code area...( Tip: if you right click on the Excel icon to the left to the "File" menu and choose "View code")


```
[CODE]Private Sub Workbook_Open()

MsgBox "Things to do"

End Sub
```
[/CODE]


----------



## msandi (Jun 30, 2004)

Thank you!!


----------

